# What exactly is a pee rock?



## Crezzard

My rats are litter trained to poo in the tray but what is this pee rock you guys talk about? I want one.... X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck

Get a large flat smooth river rock. Put it in the litter box. Your rats may start peeing on it. Mine pee on the rock sometimes but still pee other places too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit

The breeder we visited used any old rock - about half a fist in size. One was just a broken chunk of concrete block. Another was just a natural rock from our desert. I suppose then that any old rock could do. She said that many rats like to pee on rocks. The rough rocks can help wear down their nails too.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

A pee rock is a mystical rock that is placed within a litter box that we still have trouble understanding the mechanics of. It is ideally a large, smooth rock the size of a fist. Rats tend to walk over the rock and urinate on it, essentially consolidating urine (and odor) to one convenient place.


----------



## elliot

Hmm, interesting! I've been wandering what a pee rock was! I may just have to try it!


----------



## Crezzard

Thanks guys ill go find a suitable rock or two in my garden. Do you advise sterilising it first? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren

Pee rocks are incredible. I've thought about taking mine out of the litter box, hoping that the boys just know where to go now, but whenever I try, pee just goes everywhere.

I boiled mine in a saucepan before putting it in the cage to get rid of any germs.


----------



## Crezzard

Okay I found a huge rock it's too big for the litter tray. Should I just put it on the ledge where they usually pee? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel

That's the problem I have had. I can't find a rock that is both smooth and the right size.


----------



## Chuck

I found my rocks (one for each litter pan) in the fish supply section. They are fist sized and cost $0.99 each. I thought it was worth the money because it is very hard to find rocks in a city


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missriley

Where at? I checked a Petsmart near me, checking a Petco tomorrow.


----------



## Chuck

It was a local pet store that specializes in fish and aquariums. I'm surprised pet smart and percolate don't have any. Also look in the reptile section sometimes they have flat ricks for the lizards to lay in, but I don't know what those cost.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit

missriley said:


> Where at? I checked a Petsmart near me, checking a Petco tomorrow.


I see you're in CA. You might be able to find a river rock at one of the home improvement stores in the garden section.


----------



## Divit

Daniel said:


> That's the problem I have had. I can't find a rock that is both smooth and the right size.


Smooth may be preferred, but as I mentioned earlier, the breeder had a number of rocks in her various set-ups -- many were ordinary rocks and not smooth. They were certainly peed on though, lol. I even watched a few go over and pee on that rough chunk of cinder block.


----------



## Chuck

Any Rock will do. Smooth are preferred because they tend not to absorb odor the way rough or porous rocks do. The garden section of a hardware store is a good idea. Even a rock paver should work. Added bonus with a rough stone is it may help wear down their names but it may need to be replaced once it starts to smell.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

My rocks huge but abit porous I think. I might have a look around for a more suitable one when I take my dog for a walk tonight. I live in the English countryside so there's plenty of choice here. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay

I got my rock from a pet store, Petsmart should have them in the reptile section and they're no more than a few dollars. They're nice and flat yet just the right size for a litter tray.


----------



## daizymae

i literally just put a river rock that I washed, sensitive antibacterial soap, in her litter box and pet her in it and she immediately peed on it. I am so happy now!!!!;D


----------

